# Pax leaves Maserati key in my car...what kind of tip do you think I will get for returning?



## Nailsanddriving (Jan 24, 2017)

Oh, that's right...probably going to be none.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

*what kind of tip do you think I will get for returning?*

A new masserati?


----------



## Nailsanddriving (Jan 24, 2017)

Yes. Maybe I'll ask him for a test drive as my finders fee. Although I'd rather have a 20.

He did buy me a strawberry shake on the way to the airport when he took me up on my suggestion In-N-Out was far superior to eating airport food.


----------



## jchc22 (Aug 25, 2016)

Nailsanddriving said:


> Yes. Maybe I'll ask him for a test drive as my finders fee. Although I'd rather have a 20.
> 
> He did buy me a strawberry shake on the way to the airport when he took me up on my suggestion In-N-Out was far superior to eating airport food.


Oh you found my key, great. Remind me again of my address when I pick it up. $5 tip with you name on it my man.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

I bet Memphis Raines would give you $100 for those keys. His brother Kip got into some trouble and they need 50 high end cars in 24hrs.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh you took him to the airport. He's not home! And he won't know that it's gone. Hint hint.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Go for a joyride. 

Don't forget to roll back the miles. 

Watch "ferris bueller day off" for mileage roll back instructions.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

"Thank you SO much!"


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

jp300h said:


> *what kind of tip do you think I will get for returning?*
> 
> A new masserati?


Tip? From a snobby Maserati owner? He will probably threaten you with contacting Uber and reporting you for not returning his key on a silk pillow.


----------



## ChazXL (Mar 19, 2017)

Key? What key? I didn't find a key.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

I am sure it is not expensive for him to get a replacement key


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

A "Thanks Champ"


----------



## Uberglenn (Jan 18, 2017)

If your not going to get a finders fee,why return it


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

"Wow thanks, you can bring it to me @ ______ definitely 5 STARS for you".... end of most stories...


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

The only way I'm returning anything for free is if they meet me at a place of my choosing at a time of my convenience.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> Oh you took him to the airport. He's not home! And he won't know that it's gone. Hint hint.


Unless he's going home on a flight; and his car is at another airport parking structure.


----------



## Uberselectmafiakiller (Oct 3, 2016)

Nailsanddriving said:


> Yes. Maybe I'll ask him for a test drive as my finders fee. Although I'd rather have a 20.
> 
> He did buy me a strawberry shake on the way to the airport when he took me up on my suggestion In-N-Out was far superior to eating airport food.


A $20??? Those keys are $800 to replace charge $500 and tell him your welcome.


----------



## Uberselectmafiakiller (Oct 3, 2016)

Altima ATL said:


> I am sure it is not expensive for him to get a replacement key


Since your so sure proves your poor. High end car keys are extremely expensive to replace. My Audi keys cost $550 to replace.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailsanddriving said:


> Oh, that's right...probably going to be none.


No tip.

Probably a $130.00 chipped key.



ratethis said:


> "Wow thanks, you can bring it to me @ ______ definitely 5 STARS for you".... end of most stories...


Then the forget the 5 stars!

Talk is cheap.


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

You'll get a tip, but just the tip though.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Is he can afford a Maserati, he can afford to get a new set of keys. He won't care about you, I doubt he'd give you anything. Toss it.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

What key you didn't see a key another customer must have taken them for a souvenir, that sounds about right.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

75% zero

15% .01-$10

10% $10+


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Uberselectmafiakiller said:


> Since your so sure proves your poor. High end car keys are extremely expensive to replace. My Audi keys cost $550 to replace.


loll 

Yes - I am so poor, I know that the Maserati car probably cost more than $5,000 - that is so much money, I don't know if I will ever even see that much.

But he should be able to go to the Home Depot and they can cut him a new one  - Simple.
Or maybe I was using sarcasm


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I know it used to be if you lost one you could not set up the other one unless the dealer did it. You had to have both keys to add a new one, which doesn't make sense cause if you have both you don't need another. I had a chip key but it was not an expensive car so I got duplicates to open the door only at a locksmith for a few bucks and hid a spare key inside the trunk.


----------



## Cheryl lynn (Mar 24, 2017)

Kembolicous said:


> Tip? From a snobby Maserati owner? He will probably threaten you with contacting Uber and reporting you for not returning his key on a silk pillow.


Lmao....you r right. And then his tip will be Don't f*** with me....lol.....if he don't tip you, I would KEY his Car...that's my tip back.



Cheryl lynn said:


> Lmao....you r right. And then his tip will be Don't f*** with me....lol.....if he don't tip you, I would KEY his Car...that's my tip back.


I'm kidding....just so everyone knows. But, I have started charging to take people phones or anything else they accidentally leave behind. But, I give them option to come get it on there own also. But if I have to take my time and gas, lose another trip requests. ...then I'm charging. I don't see anything wrong with it. Riders are responsible for thier own property. I did it free one time....the kid didn't enen say thanks....let alone a measly couple bucks for bringing it to him. Was unbelievable. ..learned my lesson..


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

My cheap, depreciated 12 year old domestic car costs $50 for a replacement key after market. I'd save money paying a driver $20-30 to bring it back to me if for some reason I forgot it in the back seat of a TNC car. 

Just because you have dollars doesn't mean you have sense.


----------



## Nailsanddriving (Jan 24, 2017)

Googled it, new key is $650...still have the key in my glove box, waiting...it is surprisingly heavy.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Hmmmm. Do you think it's a crime if you say you'll return it for $300, then saying you lost it if he doesn't accept?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Never found it. Chunk it into the closest river, Lake or pond. Do not be tempted by promises of tips. 

Be jerk, you will be happier in the long run.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I found a wallet full of travelers checks...
Looked up the drivers license addy...
Returned it same day...
Kid not home...
Dad came out and got it...
His comment.."thats my kids"
I got a half a$$ed thanks...
Oh Well
Rakos


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Uberselectmafiakiller said:


> Since your so sure proves your poor. High end car keys are extremely expensive to replace. My Audi keys cost $550 to replace.


Not just high end cars, the key for my Ford Taurus is $200-300 depending on the dealership


----------

